# State of the Industry...A Round Table Discussion



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

http://aladayllc.com/2013/09/28/pro...dustry-state-of-the-industry-october-16-2013/


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Reminder*

http://aladayllc.com/2013/09/28/pro...dustry-state-of-the-industry-october-16-2013/


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Industry Round Table 2013
Wednesday, October 16, 2013
7:00 PM - 8:30 PM Eastern Time (Add to Calendar) 

You can choose to hear the audio for this meeting either through your computer speakers or by dialing the following conference call information with your phone:

Conference Call : Toll Number: 213-416-1560 | Attendee Access Code: 845 7656
Please click here to join this meeting
Link not working? Copy the following URL into your browser
http://www.anymeeting.com/foreclosurepedia1
Personal message from Foreclosurepedia
The links are attached


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

from yesterday...

http://aladayllc.com/2013/10/17/business-hours-in-the-ppi-what-are-yours/


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> from yesterday...
> 
> http://aladayllc.com/2013/10/17/business-hours-in-the-ppi-what-are-yours/


Close down and pretend to be sick for a day? That's what unions used to do? I believe you have the definition of employee and business owner mentalities confused. Pretending to be "sick" to close up shop like an EMPLOYEE union used to do is exactly an employee mentality.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

True...however, It was the only analogy I could come up with...

There is no confusion here...
We close Sundays and Holidays...If yo want me on those days there is a fee on top of everything...

I will have a more detailed article later today on everything...the conference should be posted later today...editing is going on right now as there were a couple glitches...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> True...however, It was the only analogy I could come up with...
> 
> There is no confusion here...
> We close Sundays and Holidays...If yo want me on those days there is a fee on top of everything...
> ...


If they give you a job due by Monday and you accept it how is it their fault you had to work Sunday or a Holiday? This is honestly a time management issue not a national issue. I agree that their expectations are unreal at times and I hate them as bad or worse than any one here does. I'm just not sure this is the real fight?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If they give you a job due by Monday and you accept it how is it their fault you had to work Sunday or a Holiday? This is honestly a time management issue not a national issue. I agree that their expectations are unreal at times and I hate them as bad or worse than any one here does. I'm just not sure this is the real fight?


Apples and oranges....
The WO is due Monday...you work Sunday that is on you...
But for a WO...like I have had happen...come in at 945PM on a Friday night with a Sunday due date???? no...

You are correct in time management...
If you choose to be a 24/7/365 company for these people that is on you...
What I am saying everyone needs to pull their collective heads out of their asses and come together on one friggin issue and stand their ground to make a statement.....

Until that happens then we deal with the **** the is dolled out...well not our company as we do not allow this crap that everyone seems to roll over and lick their butts because they are afraid of not getting work...

Sorry but I also have a small custom glass a wood operation...you call me on Sunday for a Board Up you pay...that is my time...and the PPI people need to have their time...

Besides this is a suggestion that is going right over the employees of the industry heads....
If you are a business set hours with a day that you are closed for NORMAL day to day operations and stick to the schedule....

I will say this again...the day that there is someone to answer the phones on Sundays and Holidays and not some recording thanking me for calling the hotline and to please wait up to an hour for a call back that never comes...that will be the day I re-think this issue until then those giving up those days are just plain stupid and they are chasing pennies on the dollars they are spending...
Our company has business hours...we have a schedule and we keep it...We are also closed on Sundays and Holidays and our employees can have their religious events off...unpaid...but we do acknowledge this...

In all the consultations I have done for the past three months...not one person said they had business hours or were closed any day of the week....
Again people need to understand the concept of a Business License and the insurance they have to buy....and act like a business person and not an empractor.....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Let me also add this....the "clients" they do not ask that anyone work on Weekends or Holidays...that is something that the NAMC and ROm have come up with to "provide" a better product...this was something that you were left out of the negotiations on when they acquired the contract and now you are being expected to help the company providing the WO honor their contractual and financial agreements....

Again include me in the negotiations or I get to bill you...It is not my fault you negotiated a crappy contract and it is definitely not my company's obligation to help you fulfill your contractual agreements....

Just sayin':whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

"Act like a business person"

The goal of a business owner is to meet the needs of their customers while maintaining a profit. 

If you own a commercial cleaning business and you can only clean after hours, you have people working second and third shift.

If you own a newspaper, you have people working overnights, and even SUNDAY to meet customers desires of a Sunday paper.

If you work at the local bakery by my house you start at 2am so there is fresh donuts by 6.

If you own a snow removal business, you work overnights and even SUNDAY to ensure people wake up with a clean drive.

This whole discussion of wanting nights and weekends off is the EMPLOYEE mentality, work your 40 and go home, and not a BUSINESS OWNER mentality of setting up a system to ensure your customer needs are met. Nobody says it has to be YOU doing the cleanout on Sunday after you have already worked your butt off all week, but the job needs to get done nevertheless.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> "Act like a business person"
> 
> The goal of a business owner is to meet the needs of their customers while maintaining a profit.
> 
> ...


Thank you for making my point....everything you just stated are the business hours for THEIR business...the guy is not making donuts ant 2 in the afternoon for 6 the next morning etc....

Our company has set hours of operation period...we are a business if you would like our services after our hours of operation....like any other type of business you pay for the wakeup call....

You call the locksmith at 11 at night tyou pay extra...call the tow truck at 3 am you pay extra etc....that is all I'm saying...Never said anything about nights off weekends etc..nor a 40 hour work week...
All I've said is act like a business and set a schedule...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Apples and oranges....
> The WO is due Monday...you work Sunday that is on you...
> But for a WO...like I have had happen...come in at 945PM on a Friday night with a Sunday due date???? no...
> 
> ...


We have business hours and holidays and our phone is never on before 8am central time or after 9pm central time. I've worked my share of late nights and holidays but they were all by choice. I no longer fear not getting work. After a while you figure out that they will keep calling no matter what they threaten. I got a call from MSI today and I told them to remove us from their list months ago. I also did not name them as additionally insured on my insurance and they still keep calling.

The point is the issue we all need to get together on first and foremost in my opinion is the number of people required to facilitate a work order. The pay from the top is decent enough to work. The profit goes to all of the layers. My office people work all night bidding every missing light switch cover and clogged gutter on properties that we will never do anything beyond grass cuts to. These bids take HOURS and keep us from things that pay us. I am sick of writing a novel that would rival War and Peace about a property each and every time we visit. There has to be a better way. 

Today I went to a property that I have turned down no less than 5 bid approvals at. Extreme Property Solutions out of Indy then does the work at the ridiculous price I refused. They NEVER do it right and I always go back and burn them after. It's a fun little game we play the thing is the client still gets free work from both of us. I'm not getting paid for anything except property conditions, and the EPS hacks are having to return and do a bunch of free work just to get paid on the discounted work order they shouldn't have taken in the first place.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Industry Round Table 2013
> Wednesday, October 16, 2013
> 7:00 PM - 8:30 PM Eastern Time (Add to Calendar)
> 
> ...


How did this go Aaron?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess it's different for me. I've never felt bullied into doing something for a company. I've always looked at it as a business decision. A company needs a job done at a certain date. We decide how critical that is to our relationship with that customer as well as how important that relationship is and then decide how to proceed.

And I know of plenty companies that do not have set hours of operations. I worked for a company that did liquid fat delivery to feed mills. The mills got their product when they needed it, even if it was same day on a Saturday. No extra charge. But that was their business model they chose. And they were a much larger business than any of us here.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll do what it takes for our private clients to be happy. My choice.

I work for myself because I can't work for anyone else. I don't play well with people who are equally or less qualified than I am telling me how, when, and why I will do something and for how much. So there is a segment of this industry that I choose to put on the backburner. They don't pay enough to prioritize, too needy to answer their constant calls and emails and too demanding to make them a regular.

You'll find this in chapter 11 of my latest book, "I'm Gonna Bill You Sucka" published by Hot Air Press.
*The customer isn't always right.
*I don't do what I do to always please the public.
*Service and guarantee isn't my middle name.

I do what I do to have freedom and make money. Sorry that isn't PC.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I'll do what it takes for our private clients to be happy. My choice.
> 
> I work for myself because I can't work for anyone else. I don't play well with people who are equally or less qualified than I am telling me how, when, and why I will do something and for how much. So there is a segment of this industry that I choose to put on the backburner. They don't pay enough to prioritize, too needy to answer their constant calls and emails and too demanding to make them a regular.
> 
> ...


Excellent point.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

The recording on this production is still being worked on...here is a teaser of the prodiuuction
http://youtu.be/t6Lj2modHHU


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> The recording on this production is still being worked on...here is a teaser of the prodiuuction
> http://youtu.be/t6Lj2modHHU


Wow. I'm impressed. Good job. How do you think the nationals will respond to you telling them how to run their business? 

I think you're better off nailing them on the IC vs w2 issue and slam one, you slam all! I mean that's the law and a direct violation of laws. Then start your own NEW national. Implement those ideas and take all the work.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been able to refine my portion of the broadcast...we are still working on splicing everything together....

http://youtu.be/nCfE0rqWMQY


Have to find a better platform....


----------

